# Please help - not sure if day 21 results are good or not



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello ladies, I was hoping someone could help me to work out my results as GP has said from my results it shows that its unlikely that I'm ovulating.  I had a scan done last week too which also showed I hadn't ovulated. 
Would be grateful if someone could tell me what my results mean.  They were supposed to be done day 21 which fell on a Saturday so I did the test on the Monday so it was day23.

FSH 3.9
LH 1.3
prog 28.9

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Claudia

Your results look very good to me.  your prog # looks likes you did ovulate.
The clinic told you that you hadnt not sure why.

Sorry i carnt help you. good luck.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It depends on clinics and Dr's interpretation of the prog results  

It seems that if the levels are between 25-30 it means it could poss mean ov and they didn't catch it on the right day etc and anything over 30 def means ov..... so I presume that your Dr is only looking for anything over 30 to confirm ov


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for your opinions.
Claudia


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi

I did find out on one web site, some clinics like to see it over 10 (naturally)
and 15 (medicated.)

Hope this helps claudia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

When comparing any hormone results you need to consider the unit measurement used as otherwise it takes out of context.

Most clinics/consultants will want to see a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo to indicate ovulation of a healthy mature egg.

30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml ...so websites that stage progesterone level of 10-15 are using mg/ml measurement, those that say over 30 are using nmol/l measurement.

Different clinics and labs will use varying measurements and ranges.

If your progesterone level was 28.9 nmol/l then this would indicate "borderline" ovulation which could mean you were possibly tested on the wrong day or it may mean that the egg wasn't quite mature enough. What cycle day did you have the scan on which showed you'd not ovulated ? Did they say you had a dominant follicle.....if so, did they say what size it was ?

Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14. Ideally progesterone should be tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then preferably try and get tested accordingly.

Did you have your FSH & LH tested at beginning of your cycle (between cd1-5/6) or on cd21 (or cd23 when you had progesterone tested) ?

You can read some more info on hormones on this website....but this is US website and they use different unit measurement and the progesterone is in ng/ml

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Hope that helps
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

